# FS: Bristle Nose Pleco's and Marimo Moss Balls



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

We have some BNP's ready for new homes, all are normal black with white spots except for 1 Albino. Also have a bunch of moss balls that I recently made from one of my monsters. $5ea


----------



## Tang (Apr 21, 2010)

What sizes are the bnp's ? and how much each ? and how many do you have ?


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

They are approximately 3/4". We have 2 regular and 1 albino left, $5 each.


----------

